# Hiya :)



## carteruk1 (May 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, we are a family of 4 from scotland and we leave glasgow on the 31st of july for auckland, cannot wait!!!! Im a nurse and will be working in greenlane clinical centre, for the first 6 months my husband wont be working. We are hoping for rent to be 450 a week at the VERY most. Thinking maybe new lynn, glen eden or avondale? Anyone know if new lynn, glen eden or avondale are nice family suburbs and safe with nice walks etc, many thanks everyone, claire


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Good luck with the move hope it all goes well!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

carteruk1 said:


> Hey everyone, we are a family of 4 from scotland and we leave glasgow on the 31st of july for auckland, cannot wait!!!! Im a nurse and will be working in greenlane clinical centre, for the first 6 months my husband wont be working. We are hoping for rent to be 450 a week at the VERY most. Thinking maybe new lynn, glen eden or avondale? Anyone know if new lynn, glen eden or avondale are nice family suburbs and safe with nice walks etc, many thanks everyone, claire


Hi there

I don't know those areas well - but found this link Auckland Suburb Guide

Might give some guidance (although i notice it shows the old regional councils so is slightly out of date)

Also, for rentals, try Trade Me Property - New Zealand real estate. Rentals, houses for sale & more or Homes for Rent - Realestate.co.nz

Good luck!


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

carteruk1 said:


> New lynn, glen eden or avondale are nice family suburbs and safe with nice walks etc, many thanks everyone, claire


Those areas wouldn't be to my choice so I'd look a bit further north west, or out to the north east.

Have you got accommodation sorted out yet? hopefully your employer will have got you something, if not ask them to do this for you because I've heard that things are getting very tight in Auckland because of the world cup.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> Those areas wouldn't be to my choice so I'd look a bit further north west, or out to the north east.
> 
> Have you got accommodation sorted out yet? hopefully your employer will have got you something, if not ask them to do this for you because I've heard that things are getting very tight in Auckland because of the world cup.


Only around Eden Park and some of the central suburbs. There are loads of places in the other suburbs.


----------



## carteruk1 (May 29, 2011)

Thanx, its just difficult when u have never been and visited a country before to know what areas are like. Hopefully we will find somewhere that has plenty nice walks and cycle routes for us as a family and rent is in our price range. The hospital are providng us with 2 weeks accomodation initialy so we have 2 weeks to get out there and try hard to find a rental. 
If anyone at all has been in new lynn and can tell us about there plz get in touch as prices seem more our range and im hoping it aint that bad an area, many thanx again people


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

One way of getting an indication of the type of area is to look at the decile ratings of the local schools - see List of schools in the Auckland Region - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The decile rating gives an indication of the average income of the families at with children at the school - it doesn't necessarily say which schools are the best. But I think it's fair to say that generally the higher the decile rating the more likely it is to be a good school, because the area attracts people who want to send their children there. 

Try looking at Blockhouse Bay, Green Bay, Titirangi too.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

carteruk1 said:


> Hey everyone, we are a family of 4 from scotland and we leave glasgow on the 31st of july for auckland, cannot wait!!!! Im a nurse and will be working in greenlane clinical centre, for the first 6 months my husband wont be working. We are hoping for rent to be 450 a week at the VERY most. Thinking maybe new lynn, glen eden or avondale? Anyone know if new lynn, glen eden or avondale are nice family suburbs and safe with nice walks etc, many thanks everyone, claire



Hi Claire,

If you have access to Google earth you will see GCC is located between Claude Rd & Greenlane West, which borders Cornwall Park, which is a lovely area for walking, bike riding in. By going onto street view will give you a better idea of what the area looks like.

The suburbs I would suggest nearby are One Tree Hill, Epson, Remuera, Royal Oak. All are old established safe,nice, family suburbs.

I would suggest looking on Trademe.co.nz to get a better idea. Are you looking for furnished or unfurnished as most places are unfurnished. All will have stoves & some will have dishwasher, Fridge & washing machine & dryer.

You may find a 2-3 bedroom apartment or 2-3 bedroom house, not all are modern though. Any that are nice & have been renovated with new kitchen & bathrooms are snapped up quick.

Also good idea to make contact with estate agents in the area letting them know your requirements.

If you want any help feel free to pm me I know the area fairly well.

Anski


----------



## carteruk1 (May 29, 2011)

anski said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> If you have access to Google earth you will see GCC is located between Claude Rd & Greenlane West, which borders Cornwall Park, which is a lovely area for walking, bike riding in. By going onto street view will give you a better idea of what the area looks like.
> 
> ...


Hiya, thanks for the info, i did try pm you but for some reason it comes up something about skype. Maybe its because im new to forum. I had a look at the areas you suggested and there dont seem to be many rentals around the 400-450 that are 3 bedrooms and okish inside  
We are looking at unfurnished as we have shipped everything over, we leave on 31st july and GCC is providing us with 2 weeks accomodation, starting to panic a little as rental market seems so competetive. If it were just me and hubby i wouldnt panic and worry but because we have the kids i dont want us to struggle finding somewhere thats reasonable inside and in a safe suburb.
Have also looked at Ellerslie and prices seem not too bad there but again not many 3 bed rentals, i might try doing what you suggested and contacting the rental places, claire


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

carteruk1 said:


> Hiya, thanks for the info, i did try pm you but for some reason it comes up something about skype. Maybe its because im new to forum. I had a look at the areas you suggested and there dont seem to be many rentals around the 400-450 that are 3 bedrooms and okish inside
> We are looking at unfurnished as we have shipped everything over, we leave on 31st july and GCC is providing us with 2 weeks accomodation, starting to panic a little as rental market seems so competetive. If it were just me and hubby i wouldnt panic and worry but because we have the kids i dont want us to struggle finding somewhere thats reasonable inside and in a safe suburb.
> Have also looked at Ellerslie and prices seem not too bad there but again not many 3 bed rentals, i might try doing what you suggested and contacting the rental places, claire


Hi Claire,

Sorry forgot once you have made 5 posts you can use pm facility.
I have friend renting a house in Royal Oak it's old but solid brick 3 bedrooms large garden & separate garage was paying $450 for 3 years & landlord put it up 18 months ago to $475.
Some rental houses are purely rentals where landlords don't care too much as long as they get the rent & some tenants accept it. Auckland has high demands because that is where the work is. You may not find anything immediately so I would suggest after you get there so either extend your temporary accom or look for a furnished short term rental & wait until the right place for you comes along, because the minimum lease is 6 months & if you make a hasty bad decision you may regret it. Moving furniture is a hassle & a costly business.

You really need to be there to find long term rentals even though the adverts give you a rough idea nothing like driving around the neighbourhood to see if it convenient.
We have lovely tenants in our home (& I stress the word home because we spent 8 years renovating it with every creature comfort including gas central heating) & I set the rent lower than normal to attract good tenants people who would appreciate my home & look after it. So there are nice properties around especially if the owners like us are going overseas for a spell.
Ellerslie has nice parts I have friends in Michaels Ave & near a nice reserve.

Anski


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
Firstly - best wishes for the move
A few years back I was doing medical recruitment for the 3 Wellington District Health Boards - not Auckland (!) many of the RMOs/junior doctors were from UK and often stayed for 1-2yrs doing 3 and 6 month placements - as such we had quite a busy turnover of them moving on and 'passing on' their rental houses and basic furniture to incoming staff. 
Maybe if you can contact the hospital recruitment unit with an advert/your email for them to put in the staff common rooms . . . may be someone who is moving on in the near future. Can't hurt to ask.
Again - hope it works out well for you.


----------

